# Brown Butter Bourbon Banana Bread



## kleenex (Nov 2, 2014)

Brown Butter Bourbon Banana Bread recipe on Food52.com

Bread with a little booze, you can't go wrong


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 2, 2014)

I cannot stop repeating the name.  If only someone would not toss out my overripe bananas.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 2, 2014)

You gotta sneak them into the freezer, Kathleen!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 2, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> You gotta sneak them into the freezer, Kathleen!



I don't think it would last that long, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2014)

I meant the bananas, silly!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 4, 2014)

I try.  I try.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok, we all know I hate the flavor of alcoholic beverages, and anything that's cooked with them for the most part.  But we also know that most people love things like Bananas Foster.  So with that in mind, what if after baking, and letting your desert bread cool, you were to pour a little rum on top and ignite it, or maybe serve up slices of your banana bread with Bananas Foster on top?

Just a thought.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 5, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ok, we all know I hate the flavor of alcoholic beverages, and anything that's cooked with them for the most part. But we also know that most people love things like Bananas Foster. So with that in mind, what if after baking, and letting your desert bread cool, you were to pour a little rum on top and ignite it, or maybe serve up slices of your banana bread with Bananas Foster on top?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north


 
We've done it with Banana Foster's on top with just regular banana bread before.  YUMMY!


----------

